# imac arrivé



## stivvff (23 Septembre 2004)

L'imac G5 20" que j'avais commandé chez mon revendeur il y a 15 jours est arrivé une semaine à l'avance!

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de beaucoup jouer avec lui. Au niveau logiciel, classic n'est pas installé par défaut. Il faut le faire en installant les "additionals software". L'écran me paraît de très bonne qualité, les couleurs sont vives et lumineuses. Sur un 17" exposé chez mon revendeur, il y avait des traces de plastic blanc fendu ou écaillé dans les deux angles supérieurs. Mon 20" n'a pas ce défaut. A première vue, aucun bruits étranges non-plu

Que dire si ce n'est que tout le monde a défilé dans le bureau où l'imac est installé:

"superbe écran! mais il est où le boîtier" doit être la remarque la plus fréquente. Mes collègues habitués au design des tours G4 sont restés ébahis. Mes patrons sont embarrassés : tout le monde veux le même sur son bureau.

Même après avoir donné quelques explications sur l'aspect "intégré" du design j'ai encore des remarques "oui, mais il y a quand même le disque dur et des trucs comme ça qui sont ailleurs dans un boîtier séparé..." Le prix est jugé incroyablement compétitif!

Une vraie machine à switcher


----------



## Apca (23 Septembre 2004)

Bien bien  :love:   

Bon amusement avec 

Au fait les photo sont ou   

Bon, je sort   

A +++


----------



## olidev (23 Septembre 2004)

Zut, dire que j'habite à 20Km de chez toi et que je n'ai pas encore reçu le miens ... tu l'a commandé ou ?


----------



## CGDP (23 Septembre 2004)

stivvff a dit:
			
		

> L'imac G5 20" que j'avais commandé chez mon revendeur il y a 15 jours est arrivé une semaine à l'avance!
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de beaucoup jouer avec lui. Au niveau logiciel, classic n'est pas installé par défaut. Il faut le faire en installant les "additionals software". L'écran me paraît de très bonne qualité, les couleurs sont vives et lumineuses. Sur un 17" exposé chez mon revendeur, il y avait des traces de plastic blanc fendu ou écaillé dans les deux angles supérieurs. Mon 20" n'a pas ce défaut. A première vue, aucun bruits étranges non-plu
> 
> ...




Est ce qu'elle fait du bruit l'alim de ton Imac G5 20" STP ??? fait il un bruit particulier ???


----------



## stivvff (23 Septembre 2004)

mon mac vient de chez numérix à Jambes. Je pense qu'il reste des 17", mais pas de 20" (je crois qu'ils n'ont reçu que 2 20")

Pour le bruit, je n'ai rien remarqué de gênant. Mais c'est difficile de juger, il y a 8 autres ordinateurs allumés en permanence dans le même local.


----------



## olidev (24 Septembre 2004)

stivvff a dit:
			
		

> mon mac vient de chez numérix à Jambes. Je pense qu'il reste des 17", mais pas de 20" (je crois qu'ils n'ont reçu que 2 20")



Moi aussi j'ai commandé chez Numerix, par contre ce n'est pas un config standard.


----------



## stivvff (24 Septembre 2004)

Le mien est un standard, juste une barrette de 512mo en supplément.


----------



## choox (24 Septembre 2004)

et au fait c koi comme carte graphique qu'il ya dans celui que tu a reçu?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

stivvff a dit:
			
		

> L'imac G5 20" que j'avais commandé chez mon revendeur il y a 15 jours est arrivé une semaine à l'avance!



Quoi!...    Les revendeurs sont livrés avant l'AppleStore, mais c'est une honte ça...    

J'attends toujours le miens, un 20", mais pas en config standard. La semaine prochaine en principe.


----------



## iDan (24 Septembre 2004)

Les photoooos !!!!

:bave:

:bave:

:bave:

:love:


----------



## Leodium (25 Septembre 2004)

stivvff a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est un standard, juste une barrette de 512mo en supplément.


Tu peux me dire si l'ordi est assez réactif (j'ose espérer que oui) car je compte suivre la même voie. Garder les 256 de la config de base et ajouter une barette de 512 et perdre ainsi le gain du bus mémoire en 128.

Tu peux me dire ce que tu as payé pour cette barette de 512 ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## La mouette (25 Septembre 2004)

Ils ont aussi un 20" chez Macs à Lausanne, pour la démo...il est imposant ce bestio... :love:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (25 Septembre 2004)

CGDP a dit:
			
		

> Est ce qu'elle fait du bruit l'alim de ton Imac G5 20" STP ??? fait il un bruit particulier ???


 ça ne concerne que les 17", et encore...seulement une série (paraît-il)


----------



## peyret (25 Septembre 2004)

on peut faire cuire un oeuf sur l'écran lcd ? comme sur le 17" .

lp


----------



## gad1962 (26 Septembre 2004)

CGDP a dit:
			
		

> Est ce qu'elle fait du bruit l'alim de ton Imac G5 20" STP ??? fait il un bruit particulier ???


J'ai eu l'occasion de faire un essai de g5 17 chez mon revendeur local, effectivement l'alim faisait un drôle de bruit, comme un HDD qui grattait en permanance.
Ce bruit était relativement faible, mais je pense qu'en environnement silencieux il doit vite devenir agaçant...
Par contre je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'approcher un 20''


----------



## pyxmalion (26 Septembre 2004)

C'est quoi les différences entre les écrans 17" et 20" au niveau de la qualité ? Le prix m'attire plus vers 17" mais je voudrais savoir si c'est un bon écran ou de la daube ?

Au sujet du bruit de l'alim, il parait que c'est échangeable et que c'est un problème qui vient d'un des deux fournisseurs !


----------



## peyret (26 Septembre 2004)

déjà pour le 17"...
le 20 ?

lp 

http://61.194.6.236/img5d/img506.html


----------



## quark67 (26 Septembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> déjà pour le 17"...
> le 20 ?
> 
> lp



Hé ben...
Je voudrais pas faire déchanter quiconque mais cette page est très instructive :
http://www.lgphilips-lcd.com/ko/product/down.html?file=126_c_LM171W02.pdf

Déjà le document date de 2002...
Ensuite, les caractéristiques de l'écran :
Color Depth 1440 horiz. By 900 vert. Pixels RGB strip arrangement
Pixel Format 200 cd/m2 (Typ.)
Luminance, White Total  11.5  Watt(Typ.)
Power Consumption 1,250 g (Max.)
Weight Transmissive mode, normally white
Display Operating Mode Hard coating(3H) 
Anti-glare treatment of the front polarizer,
Surface Treatment 0.255mm x 0.255m
Pixel Pitch 395(H) x 256.4(V) x 11(D)mm (Typ.)/11.5(D)mm(Max.)
Outline Dimension 17.1 inches(43.3019cm) 
diagonalActive 
Screen Size

(vous plaignez pas, cette daube provient d'un copier coller d'Aperçu, incapable de copier les mots dans le bon ordre)
On y apprend en particulier que :

*la profondeur des couleurs est en 6 bits! : 262144 couleurs au maximum!*
Le temps de vie estimé est de 40000 heures (au bout de 40000 heures, la luminosité ne dépasse pas 50% de la luminosité d'origine)

Pas d'information sur l'angle de vision (disponible chez Apple) ni sur le temps de réponse.


----------



## pyxmalion (26 Septembre 2004)

Donc il est nul ?
Et en quoi c'est si important l'angle de vue ? Excusez ma naïveté en la matière !


----------



## FloX (26 Septembre 2004)

http://global.lgphilips-lcd.com/en/product/monitor.html?tg=view&idx=126

Temps de réponse 25 ms ... Eh ben on est pas gaté avec cet écran


----------



## quark67 (26 Septembre 2004)

pyxmalion a dit:
			
		

> Donc il est nul ?
> Et en quoi c'est si important l'angle de vue ? Excusez ma naïveté en la matière !



L'angle de vue détermine sous quel angle on peut voir l'écran sans que les couleurs ne soient dénaturées. Sur cet écran il est horizontalement de 120° et verticalement de 90°.
Application concrète : sur cette page, en regardant l'écran LCD de face, on ne voit en haut à gauche aucune différence de couleur entre le fond rouge du logo "macgeneration, L'essentiel du mac en français" et le fond rouge dans lequel est inséré le bandeau de publicité (au-dessus des onglets macgamezone et blog).
Sur mon l'écran LCD de mon imac G4 15" (aussi un angle vertical de 90°), si je me lève et regarde mon écran LCD obliquement, je vois distinctement 2 teintes différantes (au niveau de la séparation entre les onglets forums et tribumac) : un orange tirant sur le jaune, et un orange tirant sur une couleur pêche. Je rappelle que la couleur d'origine, vue de face est rouge...

Message rédigé entre 2 kernels panics dus à la carte graphique défectueuse, merci Apple.


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2004)

C'est clair que j'avais été sacrement surpris quand j'avais du bosser un soirée entière sur imac G4 17 pouces, j'avais trouvé la dalle médiocre, surtout comparée à celle de mon 17 TFT formac dont l'angle de vision est de 160 ou 170° (je sais plus) en vertical et en horizontal. Tout est médiocre, le temps de réponse, la luminosité et le contraste... encore bien joué Apple sur ce coup là, cette dalle est d'un autre âge...  :mouais:


----------



## peyret (26 Septembre 2004)

40 000 h / 8 h / 365 = presque 14 ans !
on a le temps de le voir s'éteindre...

et çà c'est le 23" ?



lphttp://global.lgphilips-lcd.com/en/product/monitor.html?tg=view&idx=175 

lp


----------



## FloX (26 Septembre 2004)

Ce qui craint c'est surtout l'interpolation des 16 millions de couleurs ... On se retrouve avec un écran qui affiche uniquement 260000 couleurs.


----------



## peyret (26 Septembre 2004)

http://global.lgphilips-lcd.com/en/product/monitor.html?tg=view&idx=175 

les 2 - 20" phillips affiche 20 millions de couleurs, et 16 ms, pour contraste 500:1
Apple aurait-il mis des phillips ? pour les 20"?

Model Name LM201W01
(le Model Name LM201U04 n'a pas la bonne définition)

a voir ?!! qui démonte pour voir l'étiquette ! 

lp 

  20" Wide LM201W01
Features
Model Name LM201W01
Active Area[mm] 433.4 x 270.9
Outline Dimension[mm] 459.4 x 296.4
Thickness[mm] 23.7
Resolution 1,680 x RGB x 1,050
Aspect Ratio 16:10
Pixel Pitch[mm] 0.258(98.4)
Number of Colors 16.7 M (8bit)
Luminance[cd/m2] 250/300
Color Saturation(%) 72%
Weight[g] 2,950
Contrast Ratio 600:1
Interface TMDS / LVDS
Viewing Angel[',U/D/L/R] 178/178(CR¡Ã10) (S-IPS)
Color Temperature[K] 
Response Time[ms] 16

çà mériterait un sujet spécial écran imac g5


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2004)

j'ai un iMac G5 20" qui viens d'arriver sur mon bureau  zut, je doit le rendre demain au client


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un iMac G5 20" qui viens d'arriver sur mon bureau  zut, je doit le rendre demain au client



Le mien devrait quitter Taïwan demain...  Y a intérêt en tout cas.  Au fait, les iMac G5 sont fait où?


----------



## yoffy (27 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le mien devrait quitter Taïwan demain...  Y a intérêt en tout cas.  Au fait, les iMac G5 sont fait où?


 departed from product source Apple Shanghai 
 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai 

Shanghai,non?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Shanghai,non?



C'est ça, fais le malin...   je sais pas, le mien est pas encore _Shipped_.


----------



## lionc (27 Septembre 2004)

Après 4 semaines d'attente, je l'ai... Mon imac g5 20'. L'écran est superbe, il répond bien, haaaa content....  . Il a transféré tous les comptes de mon ancien powerbook 550Mhz sans aucun soucis. Et la différence de réactivité me cloue sur ma chaise. Bon, je lui ai mis 1Gb de RAM.


----------



## Lio70 (27 Septembre 2004)

Samedi je discutais de l'iMac G5 avec le manager de Cami à Liège et il me dit qu'il y a déjà un problème connu avec l'alimentation des 17 pouces: le bloc 220V pour l'Europe pose apparemment des problèmes. Aux States, avec le 110V ou 130V ils n'ont pas ça.


----------



## groumpf (27 Septembre 2004)

j'ai vu deux imac 17 avec ces petits éclats brillants dans les angles et il s'agit surement des lignes de recollement de flux lors de l'injection des pièces plastiques (souvenez vous des soit disant rayures du cube) ... 
les 2 flux de matière lors de leur recollement ne sont probablement pas assez chauds d'où une mauvaise homogénéité dans ces endroits. Pour que ça représente une faiblesse, il faudrait sortir la pièce du surmoulage donc aucune crainte à avoir.
Les autres "rayures" que l'on pourrait voir (je n'en ai pas vu) seraient les lignes du plan de joint du moule (entre les deux coquilles du moule) et apparement elles sont très discrètes car bien placées .... et si elle sont très présentes il suffit de revoir les évents du moule au plan de joint, diminuer la vitesse d'injection, et ou vérouiller le moule plus fort.

tout ça pour dire que les pièces plastiques des ordis apple sont généralement très bien conçues ... et qu'aucun truc de se genre ne fragilise la machine .... maintenant faire de belles pièces plastiques c'est pas toujours facile !


----------



## pyxmalion (27 Septembre 2004)

D'aprés ce qu'on peut lire ci-dessus (qq post plus haut), l'ecran du 20" a l'air de bien meilleure qualité ! Est-il de la même marque ? Ce serait bien de savoir, si le 17" a eu mauvaise qualité d'affichage ou disons que sa qualité dénature les images, ça ne m'intéresse pas et quelle déception ! 
Je crois que, malgré le prix, je vais me tourner et convoiter le 20", en plus ça doit être le pied à ce format-là !


----------



## stivvff (27 Septembre 2004)

Il me semble que la qualité de l'écran du 20" est très correcte (surtout les angles de vision). En tous cas la différence de taille avec le 17" n'est pas négligeable. Sauf si le budget est coincé, il ne faut pas hésiter à prendre le 20".

Pour ce qui est des performances, j'ai bien lu qu'elles se dégradaient si on n'utilisait pas deux barrettes absolument identiques, mais bon je ne pense pas qu'en usage courant qu'il soit facile de faire la différence. Faut prendre un peu de recul par rapport à la puissance "brute" d'un ordinateur.


----------



## pyxmalion (27 Septembre 2004)

Deux barettes identiques ça veut dire de la même marque, de même référence ou de même capacité ? Ex. : 2 X 512 Mo ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## marc-aurel (27 Septembre 2004)

je crois avoir lu que les barettes doivent avoir la même capacité, la même marque et la même référence tout ça à la fois. c'est pourquoi j'ai commandé mon 20" avec 1 Go de ram en BTO histoire d'être sûr. De plus je crois qu'acheter des barettes de bonne qualité ailleurs que sur le Store ne fait pas faire de grosses économies et si on veut un bus qui tourne en 128 bits il faut acheter 2 barettes et donc enlever celle d'Apple.
qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Lio70 (27 Septembre 2004)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> je crois avoir lu que les barettes doivent avoir la même capacité, la même marque et la même référence tout ça à la fois. c'est pourquoi j'ai commandé mon 20" avec 1 Go de ram en BTO histoire d'être sûr. De plus je crois qu'acheter des barettes de bonne qualité ailleurs que sur le Store ne fait pas faire de grosses économies et si on veut un bus qui tourne en 128 bits il faut acheter 2 barettes et donc enlever celle d'Apple.
> qu'en pensez vous ?


Lors de l'Expo, j'avais vérifié avec Bilbo sur le site de Macway: il y avait des barrettes de 1 Go  à 137 EUR hors-tva seulement.

On m'a dit récemment que l'expérience montre qu'utiliser deux barrettes de même modèle et capacité améliore les performances. Donc, ne pas mélanger, et utiliser deux barrettes au lieu d'une.


----------



## peyret (27 Septembre 2004)

ben le sujet sur les écrans a été verrouillé ?
par quantité c'est donné le 17 "

http://www.commerce.com.tw/tradelead_inside.php?dbT=sellposts&ID=109291 

lp :mouais:


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2004)

bon, j'ai mis les mains dans l'imac, c'est au maximum 25 vis a dévisser pour un démontage total et 11 module (si vous avez 2 barrettes et une carte airport) mais je doit le rendre


----------



## yoffy (27 Septembre 2004)

pyxmalion a dit:
			
		

> Deux barettes identiques ça veut dire de la même marque, de même référence ou de même capacité ? Ex. : 2 X 512 Mo ?
> Merci d'avance.


Ben ça veut dire deux barettes identiques   
Et histoire de Ramer encore un p'tit coup(cela faisait longtemps),je te le livre tout sec et en anglais dans le texte:

iMac G5 computers work with memory modules (DIMMs) that meet all of these criteria: PC3200, 2.5V, unbuffered, 8-byte, nonparity, 184-pin, 400Mhz DDR SDRAM.


There are two RAM slots. The maximum amount of RAM you can install is 2 GB. You can use RAM module sizes of 256 MB, 512 MB and 1 GB, in either slot.


DIMMs with any of the following features are not supported in the iMac G5 computer: registers or buffers, PLLs, ECC, parity, or EDO RAM.

Pour l'anglais ça va mais pour la Ram je n'ai toujours rien compris
D'autant moins que,parait-il,deux Rams "identiques"peuvent aussi tourner en 64.(MacBidouille
propose un logiciel pour tester la vitesse de sa mémoire)


----------



## peyret (27 Septembre 2004)

et d'après "iMac G5 Developper Note" :

Additional DIMMs can be installed. The combined memory of all of the DIMMs installed is configured as a contiguous array of memory. The throughput of the 400 MHz memory bus is dependent on the DIMMs installed. If only one DIMM is installed, the memory bus is 64-bit. If two non-identical DIMMs are installed, there are two 64?bit memory buses. If two identical DIMMs are installed, the memory bus is 128-bit. Identical DIMM pairs have the same size and composition and provide the fastest and most efficient throughput. 

A mémoire identique, ton imac G5 ne se trainera.

lp


----------



## yoffy (27 Septembre 2004)

Allez,du coup voila le lien du test MacBidouille:clickez!


----------



## Arnaud (30 Septembre 2004)

Ca y est, après des jours et des jours d'attente et après des jours et des jours sans mon iMac G4 que j'avais déjà vendu, mon Imac G5 est enfin là, beau comme je l'avais imaginé dans mes rêves. Maintenant, je n'ai plus qu'à rentrer chez moi ce soir, à le brancher et à appuyer sur le bouton magique de POWER. Alors je vous tiens informés dès que j'aurai un peu plus de ressentis à son utilisation. 

@+

Arnaud 

 :rateau:


----------



## agone (30 Septembre 2004)

Mon iMac est arrivé ce matin: grande joie, déballage, extase, branchements, rousepétage parce qu'il faut virer le PC du bureau, et ON.

Premier constat: ça grésille. Bon, tant pis, j'appelle Apple, et au bout d'un moment on me confirme qu'on m'envoie une alim pour remplacer la défectueuse; par contre je dois renvoyer la mienne sous 10 jours sinon 76 euros dans les dents.

Deuxième constat: 256Mo de RAM ce n'est pas assez. Je file à Montgallet dans une boutique sérieuse, ramène 2 barettes de 512Mo pour la modique somme de 152¤... 
Retour à la maison, installation, flûte ça veut pas se réenclencher, au bout de 5 min je remets le dos en place. Suffisait de prendre plus de place pour la manip. C'est bien conçu et hyper simple d'installer la RAM. Ah tiens j'ai maintenant 256Mo en rab...

Troisième constat: Ca tourne nickel, un ptit test sous xbench en perf maximales me donne 154.27pts. Tout est plus confortable.

En conclusion, je suis ravi, malgré l'alim à changer, et la RAM à acheter.


----------



## pyxmalion (30 Septembre 2004)

Et c'est lequel d'iMac G5 que tu as ? 17" non ? ... indice l'alim ! Me trompe-je ?
Quelle est la qualité de l'écran ?

PS : J'aime ton image des petits fantômes de la Princesse Mononoké !


----------



## agone (30 Septembre 2004)

Oui c'est un 17" SD, le modèle intermédiaire.
L'écran m'a l'air bon, en tout cas ça ne me dérange pas, ma copine peut être assise à côté et lire sans voir du gris à la place du bleu. Le mieux est d'aller voir en magasin pour tester et déterminer si c'est suffisant pour ses besoins 

PS: hehe merci


----------



## sergio (30 Septembre 2004)

agone a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est un 17" SD, le modèle intermédiaire.
> L'écran m'a l'air bon, en tout cas ça ne me dérange pas, ma copine peut être assise à côté et lire sans voir du gris à la place du bleu. Le mieux est d'aller voir en magasin pour tester et déterminer si c'est suffisant pour ses besoins
> 
> PS: hehe merci




Vous en avez de la chance d'avoir votre iMac !
Moi attends tjs le miens !!!!  Ils recoivent qd leur iMac à la FNAC ?????


----------



## Arnaud (30 Septembre 2004)

Pour ma part, l'iMac que j'ai reçu avait été commandé à la FNAC. Ils ont apparemment pris la décision de ne pas le présenter en expo pour les trois jours comme convenu mais ont préféré me le vendre (de toute façon Mac et FNAC à Tours ça ne rime pas du tout, ils sont cachés dans un coin malgré la refonte comlète du magasin). Alors ne perds pas espoir tu devrais recevoir le tien de façon imminente. 

A bientôt,



Arnaud


----------



## Red Leader (1 Octobre 2004)

est-ce que tu pourrais nous faire un test simple de UT2004 version démo et nous donner le résultat affiché par STAT FPS ?


----------



## agone (2 Octobre 2004)

Argh, les ennuis me tombent dessus... 

 Avec les 2 barettes de 512, j'ai des kernel panics a gogo... En faisant l'AHT je récupère l'erreur: "2MEM/104/4IMM1/J4001"

 Soit; je refais l'AHT avec la barette Apple de 256 Mo, puis en la couplant avec l'une ou l'autre des barettes de 512Mo: pas de problème, et en utilisation pas de KP non plus.

 Serait-ce le passage en bus 128bit qui malmène la stabilité de ma machine ? J'ai moyennement envie  de commander 256Mo de RAM Apple d'abord a cause du prix et ensuite parce qu'à long terme je veux 1Go...

 Je vais recontacter le support Apple via le chat US, on verra ce qu'il me répond.


----------



## quark67 (2 Octobre 2004)

agone a dit:
			
		

> Argh, les ennuis me tombent dessus...
> 
> Avec les 2 barettes de 512, j'ai des kernel panics a gogo... En faisant l'AHT je récupère l'erreur: "2MEM/104/4IMM1/J4001"





			
				agone a dit:
			
		

> Je file à Montgallet dans une boutique sérieuse



Faut-il y voir un lien de cause à effet? Je m'interroge... Il vaut peut-etre mieux acheter dans une boutique habituée à vendre de la Ram pour les powerMac G5 ... ?

Justement, un bon test serait de voir le comportement de ces barrettes dans un powerMac G5. Un parisien lecteur de MacGé et possédant un powerMac G5 peut-il se dévouer?


----------



## agone (3 Octobre 2004)

Les barettes sont de marque PQI...
 Mais je crois que ce qu'il me reste à faire c'est aller dans  un Apple Center et leur acheter de la RAM testée dans un G5.


----------



## agone (5 Octobre 2004)

Je rentre du SAV de la boutique où j'avais acheté mes barettes. 
 J'étais venu avec en tête l'idée de me faire rembourser et d'acheter de la Dane-Elec ailleurs, mais pas moyen de me faire remmbourser, seulement un avoir. Après moult discussions et réflexion, je prends 2 barettes de Corsair, garanties à vie, et je paye le supplément de 46¤ en espèces comme ça si d'ici jeudi ça plante on me remboursera cette somme. Soit. C'est pas l'idéal comme solution, mais la Corsair c'est de la bonne qualité, pis le jour où j'en ai plus besoin pour x raison je les revends facilement grâce à la garantie à vie.

 Retour à la maison.

 Remplacement des barettes en une minute, maintenant que j'ai le coup de main ça va vite, le plus long c'est de débrancher les câbles.

 Boot avec le AHT, test rapide, prières et mantras "Marche, Ram !"  et joie, ça passe sans erreur.

 Reboot sous OS X, un petit coup d'UT 2004 pour tester la stabilité... et là c'est impeccable, pas de freeze ni de KP en mettant les détails à fond en 1024*768.

 Conclusion:
  Je voulais faire des économies sur le prix de l'upgrade de mémoire. Il m'aurait fallu débourser 225¤ de plus à l'achat pour 2 barettes de 512Mo qu'Apple m'aurait certifié compatibles mais garanties 1 an.
 Pour ma part, j'ai désormais 2 barettes de 512Mo Corsair garanties à vie et qui tournent nickel dans l'iMac ahetées 198¤ + 1 barette de 256Mo Apple de la config de base, qui peut toujours servir en cas de pépin...ou que je revendrai à qqn qui veut obtenir 2*256Mo pour pas cher


----------

